# Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe



## cYnoR (23. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
ich fahre vom 17. Juli bis 01. August auf Sardinien in die Nähe von Olbia ca. bei San Teodoro (Nord-Westen). Dort würde ich gerne am Meer fischen und bitte daher um einige Tipps!

Welche Köder?
Welche Ruten?
Welche Methoden?
Welche Stellen?
Welche Zeiten?
Was kann man fangen?

Ich denke ich werde dort nur zum Meer können und keine Möglichkeiten haben, an einen See / Fluss zu kommen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! #6

Grüße #h


----------



## Heilbutt (23. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Servus,
mußt mal mit Suchwort "Sardinien" hier suchen, ein wenig
ist dazu zu finden. Ich war vor zwei Jahren dort 
und würde dir lange, robuste Ruten für Bleigewichte um 100gr. empfehlen. Dazu hatte ich normale Grundmontagen
mit so ner Art Seeringelwürmern bestückt, die es dort in jedem Angelgeschäft gibt.
Wir hatten zweimal geangelt, vobei die Bisserkennung
wg. starker Brandung miserabel war. Dementsprechend schlecht wurde gefangen, bzw. hatten die Fische uns schnell
alle Würmer weggefressen|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Seatrout (23. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Hallo,
meine Eltern haben auf Sardinien ein Segelboot , daher bin ich oft da.
Also:
Es gibt zwar auch organisierte Angeltouren mit dem Boot ,is aber unverhältnismäßig teuer.
Bleibt dir also nur das Angeln vom Ufer.
Tagsüber solltest du in juli und august  besser das gute wetter geniessen,den mit den großen Fängen wirds da schwierig.
Du solltest in der brandung abends und morgens an sandstränden fischen.seeringler ,muscheln und schnecken sind gute köder.zu erwarten sind (große) meerbrassen , meerbarben ,ein rochen und vielleicht mal ein wolfsbarsch.
heavy feeder ruten würde ich präferieren.leichte brandungs oder karpfenruten gehen wohl auch.

die ecke um olbia is bekannt für ihre großen leerfische(gabelmakrele glaub ich),die fängst du mit starkem spingerät abends unds morgens von den felsen oder besser im hafen von olbia mit großen poppern oder wobblern.
(videospin.it) da ist auch noch ein bischen information zu holen.

also wie gesagt meine ausrüstung würde so aus sehen:
Feederrute mit passender rolle,rutenhalter,bleie bis 100gr,haken in verschiedenen größen,spinrute bis 100gr Wg mit passender rolle,wobbler blinker und popper,kinderkescher vor ort kaufen zur köderbeschaffung,und halt kleinkram wie wirbel und so.das sollte eigendlich ersma reichen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,aber wenn du noch fragen hast dann mal zu

gruß


----------



## cYnoR (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Moin,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe!

Ihr habt mir ja nun schon ganz schön geholfen, aber etwas genauer muss ich trotzdem noch fragen |supergri

Ich besitze eine SÄNGER PRO-T FEEDER, Länge: 360, Wurfgewicht: bis 120Gr und eine Brandungsrolle mit ca. 205m 0,35 mono. Schnur. Meint ihr das kann ich dafür nutzen?

Wegen Ködern: Wie siehts mit Fischfetzen aus und Garnelen oder Tintenfischstücken aus? (Sardinenstücke, Markrelenstücke oder welche?) Oder beisen die Biester nur auf Würmer?  
Lieber große Köderstücke oder kleine?
Wenn ich mir da selber kleine Köderfische angle, muss ich da eine spezielle Art nehmen oder alle? 

Habt ihr eine spezielle Methode um die Köder besser am Haken zu befetigen? Vorallem bei Garnelen und Würmern, ist es mir schon öfters passiert, dass der Köder schnell abgerfressen war oder beim Wurf oder Eintauchen ins Wasser abgegangen ist.

Wie siehts dort aus mit Doraden?

Ist nur Grundmontage zu empfehlen oder auch Pose / Wasserkugel? Welche Tiefe stellt man da am besten ein ? 2m?

Ohje, ich hoffe ich nerv euch damit nicht 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Lg


----------



## Seatrout (25. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Moin,
also deine feederrute is doch top dafür.
rolle und schnur auch.
also ich würde als köder auf jedenfall würmer nehmen auch wenn die ziemlich teuer sind,aber damit fängst du am besten.
sonst wie gesagt sind meeresschnecken und napfschnecken top , kosten nix und findest du anfast jedem felsen.
achso doraden sind kein problem,am strand bei nacht oder abend auf grund fast überall aber meist klein bis 1 kg.aber bis 3 kg is schon drin bei ein bischen welle und trüben wasser.

mit wasserkugel is nich so meins,aber wenn du tiefes wasser in wurfweite hast 20meter und mehr dann solltest du mit fischfetzen den ein oder anderen hornhecht und vielleicht ne goldmakrele fangen.

zur ködergröße is eher kleiner angesagt,ich sach ma daumnagelgroß bei fisch und tintenfisch sowie seeschnecken,bei würmern halt so groß wie der is.

aber wie gegesagt abends und wenn es noch aufländig weht hast du schon was gefangen.

gruß


----------



## Nolte (25. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Leute an Mittelmeer ist die Dorade=Sparus aurata die absolute Könnigin in der Brandung,man solte sie mit Taschenkrebse sowie die Eremiten=einssiedlerkrebse nachstellen sowie mit Bibis,miessmuschel und andere krustatien, mit lange vorfächer (ab drei m bis 5 m und am laufblei...
Tageszeiten sind eigentlich den ganzen Tag hauptsache ruhige stellen und ruhiges Wasser den in gegensatz zu Wolfsbarsche und Sargus diplodus mag die Aurata ruhiges wasser,Würmer fangen immer!!!...Klein kram!!!!...

FC


----------



## cYnoR (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

also seh ich das richtig, dass mit fischfetzen auf grund nicht allzuviel zu holen ist?
wie befestigt ihr die muscheln am besten? aufmachen und das innere genauso an den haken? hält ja meistens nicht allzulange wie ich aus erfahrung weis..

3-5m vorfach + laufblei?? wirklich? das bekommste mit ner 3,9m rute ja kaum raus?!


----------



## Nolte (26. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

@cynoR

Muschelfleich befestigt man mit den vinilschnur die in jeden Angelgeschäft in Spanien zu kaufen giebt,oder den muschel als ganzen anbieten.
Fischfetzen sind bedingt gut...Nicht immer der erste wahll.

Montagen um die 3 oder 4 m für ein 3,90 m Rute sind kein problem,ich fische mit Brandungsruten 4,20m mit 12 m montagen=Rabeiras die mit 3 x 3 m vorfächer bestükt sind
in ruhiges wasser die beste taktic an die fisch zu kommen.

FC


----------



## Nolte (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Ops|rolleyesich schrieb Spanien!...Hehe Italien natürlich,aber alles andere gielt.
Ein Feederrute ist nicht das ideale für die montage die ich dir geschikt habe CynoR da werdst mit ein starke Brandungsrute(200 bis 250 gr wg) besser bedient den die Auratas sind meistens (sobald sie in der Brandung gestellt werden)sehr weit draussen,und ich meine/es sehr weeeeiiit!!!!...Ein dunne schnur
mit schokleader ist bedingung.

Das ganze für die fischerei auf die Dourada=Sparus aurata,die Wolfsbarsche lassen sich ganz nahe fangen mit der richtige voraussetzungen.

FC


----------



## cYnoR (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

welche schnur würdest du mir empfehlen? hast du einen favorite? das problem ist, das ich keine brandungsrute besitze und auch nicht´wahnsinnig viel geld für die 2 wochen ausgeben wollte!


----------



## Elfredo82 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Zum Angeln dort kann ich nicht viel sagen 

Aber genieß die Zeit dort, denn du fährst da auf eine wirklich wunderschöne Insel, die an vielen Stellen noch nicht so arg überlaufen ist wie anderswo.

Schönen Urlaub und Gruß vom Fred #h


----------



## Nolte (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*



cYnoR schrieb:


> welche schnur würdest du mir empfehlen? hast du einen favorite? das problem ist, das ich keine brandungsrute besitze und auch nicht´wahnsinnig viel geld für die 2 wochen ausgeben wollte!



Versuche/s dan Nachts mit den Feeder am Strand,da brauchst nicht so weit zu werfen,schnur werd ich auf die Doraden ein
0,30 mm anbieten,ist aber so ne sache mit diesen fisch,fals ein grösse hakst gehst den Risiko ein das er dir den schnur kapt
mir letztes Jahr passiert mit ne 0,40 mm vorfach am besten man "beködert" die schnur ein paar cm über den Haken es hilft schon ein bissien bei ein grössere Drill.

FC


----------



## Bigfish-HH (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien - Mittelmeer - Hilfe*

Hallo

fahre nächsten Mittwoch, 4 wochen nach Sardinien, und wollte fragen ob  sich da jemand auskennt. ich bin in der nähe von Arbatax.Lohnt sich das  Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch,  oder was und wie kann man in den Häfen  erbäuten.sind mit dem Boot da,  wollen dann auch wieder schleppen, habt  ihr da noch tipps.

PS: wer hat noch Tipps für Meeräsche,Doraden und angeln so ca 500-1000m   vor der Küste in 20-30m tiefe.welche fische fang ich da welche köder   brauche ich und auf was muss ich achten.

-welche Köder benutzt ihr, und wie fange ich Würmer und Köderfische.(welche kann ich überhaupt verwenden.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Tipps

mit freundlichen Grüßen Jan


----------

